# Lagerung der Angelausrüstung



## Tanckom (16. November 2009)

Hallo,
mich Interresiert, wie ihr eure Angelausrüstung Lagert bzw. Verstaut, denn villeicht könnte sich der eine oder Andere einige Tipps Abschauen ^^

Ich fange mal dann an:

Also, ich hab aus einer DHL Kiste einen Schrank gebaut, in 2 Abteilungen geteilt und den Deckel mit Schanieren bestückt, da es dann eine Tür ist.
Hab auf der Linken Seite 5 Etagen gebastelt und auf der rechten Seite, kommen meine Angel rein.

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Balaton1980 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

nimms bitte nicht persönlich - aber besonders ordentlich siehts auf den fotos ja nicht aus oder? #d


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

geiler schrank


----------



## franja1 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

....bei dem guten Wetter wird überhaupt nichts weggeräumt....:q


----------



## Bobster (17. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

..die Axt im Hause erspart den Zimmermann :q

Mit 14 Jahren ? 
O.K. #6


----------



## Udo561 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

Hi,
na ja , meine Ausrüstung beschränkt sich auf 3 Ruten inkl. Rollen , einer Angeltasche in der sich 3 große Boxen mit Gummifischen,Wobblern,Stahlvorfächern,usw. befinden , das wars dann auch .
Lagern brauche ich das Zeug nicht da ich 3 x die Woche zum Angeln bin .

Gruß Udo


----------



## Klaus S. (17. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

Respekt... andere 14 Jährige schupsen Opas auf die Gleise und du baust dir einen Angelschrank aus Pappkartons :m

Klasse... bleib dran!!!


----------



## Doc Plato (17. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*







Sieht doch gut aus! 
Evt. noch ein paar Füße unten dran damit die Steinplatten weg können.

Ich habe im Keller ein paar Regal wo fast alles gelagert ist. 
Was für einen längeren Ansitz benötigt wird, steht in einer großen Zargesbox allzeit bereit.


----------



## Tanckom (17. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

@ Balaton

Ich weiss, hab nicht aufgeräumt nachdem ich nach dem Angeln nach Hause gekommen bin.

@Bobster

Das ist dei Axt von meinem Bruder.


So, der Schrank besteht aüsserlich aus dünnem Holz, dei etagen aber aus Dicken, massivem Holz.
Ich kann keine Füsse dranmachen, weil der Boden vom Schrank falsch gebaut wurde und deshalb schief steht. 
Vorne auf dem Schrank ist ein Pinnwand mit meinen Persönlichen rekordbilder, und auf der Gegenüberseite ist mein Kescher(im kescher ist mein Setzkescher).
Das Problem ist nur, er wird so langsam zu klein ^^

Gruss
Lars


----------



## penell (17. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

bei mir steht alles ordentlich in einer Ecke gestehlt.
Würde ich nicht in nem Berliner Kiez wohnen, denke ich könnte ich es auch im Keller haben.
Aber da wird mindestens 2 mal im Jahr aufgebrochen.
Das muss nicht sein.


----------



## zandertex (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

Restebretterangelzeugsschrank,nicht schön aber funktionell.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

der schaut auch nicht schlecht aus|kopfkrat
alles an kunstködern is gut verstaut#6
nur die optik|bigeyes


----------



## Tanckom (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

Eigentlich kümmerts den Angler kaum, wie die Optik von der Verstaung ist, wenigtsens es ist geräumig.

Respekt, dann ist die Angeltasche nicht überfüllt^^
p.s.
Hast eine tolle Lucky Craft Sammlung 

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

sieht doch gut aus ,
ich hab mir einen Wäscheschrank nach etwa dem selben Muster ausgebaut.
Die Dinger sind schön tief und bieten jede Menge Platz.
Eine Seite mit Fächern auf der anderen stehen die Ruten auf einem ausziehbaren 
Rutenständer,an den Türen sind Lochbleche angeschraubt und schon kannst du
deine Rollen und allen möglichen Kleinkram anhängen.
Leider passt da schon wieder nicht mehr alles rein ....


----------



## Bobster (18. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

...hier mal *eine* der zur "Probe halb eingeräumten" Vitrinen
aus dem Ladenbau.
...war neulich in einem Zeitungsladen und fragte ob er nicht seine Vitrinen verkaufen möchte und siehe da #6
er wollte :q
Sehr schön zum lagern des immer umfangreicheren 
Wobblerbestandes :m


----------



## Tanckom (19. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

@ Boobster

Wow, nennt man Gück,
da kann aber keiner sagen, das die Optik schei*** ist ^^

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Udo561 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*



zandertex schrieb:


> Restebretterangelzeugsschrank,nicht schön aber funktionell.



Hi,
ich beneide dich #6
Respekt , sieht echt geil aus .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Finne 23 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

Hier mein Schrank! :vik:


----------



## Bobster (19. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

Sehr schöne und funktionelle
Schreinerarbeit ?

Sieht Klasse aus :m


----------



## elch6 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

Wow, bei euren Schränken werd ich echt blass. Ich hab mein Zeugs in 2 alten Blechspinden. Aber Anfang Dez. hab ich noch 3 Wochen Urlaub, vieleicht bastle ich mir ja mal was zu Weihnachten.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Finne 23 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

@Bobster

Ja das ist mein Gesellenstück! Wusste damals nicht was ich bauen sollte und dachte mir das so einen schrank bestimmt nicht jeder besitzt! Womit ich wohl auch ganz richtig lag! Wenn jemand nachbauen will dann immer fragen...


----------



## penell (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

@ finne23

klasse Teil!!!
sieht sauber aus!
Wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht?


----------



## Tanckom (20. November 2009)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

@ finne23

Wow, ist Super klasse, RESPEKT.

Da kann auch wieder keiner Sagen, das dies nicht geräumig ist oder Gute optik.

Weiter so...

Gruss¨
Lars


----------



## Twenning123 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

Hier ist dann auch mal mein Angelschrank habe ihn auch selber gebaut. Ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber hier die Bilder


----------



## Jol (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

Entschuldigt bitte die Qualität des Fotos, Handycamera halt .

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Rutenständer von Fox gekauft. Habe dafür nur 20 euro bezahlt. In ihm können bis zu 16 Ruten untergrbacht werden. Daneben und dahinter stapel ich dann wie zu sehen die Kisten mit meinen Kunstködern und die Rollen. Der Rutenständer besteht aus 2 Teilen und kann entweder zu einem stehenden Ständer - wie auf dem Bild zu sehen - aufgebaut werden, oder man montiert beide Teile nebeneinander an der Wand.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marcel


----------



## Pit der Barsch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

Hei |waveyit und Lydia haben den kompletten Dachboden ausgebaut#6
Kuckst Du hier !!


----------



## Fishaholic (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*



zandertex schrieb:


> Restebretterangelzeugsschrank,nicht schön aber funktionell.




Die Poster neben dem Schränkchen sind auch schon ein paar Tage alt, oder? :m


----------



## paul hucho (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

@ Finne 23


Richtig schönes teil.#6Super geil.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*



paul hucho schrieb:


> @ Finne 23
> 
> 
> Richtig schönes teil.#6Super geil.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes |wavey:




ja - hat was ! #6
son kompletter Dachbodenausbau aber auch ...
Platz müßte man haben für son klasse Anglerzimmer ....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lagerung der Angelausrüstung*

Da ich Langeweile habe, hier mal mein "Gerümpelhaufen"...

Das "Kämmerlein" muß ich mit meiner Freundin teilen. Ein Schrank ist ihr, der Rest ist mir. Also Schreibtisch, Werkbank, je ein Schrank und Regal incl. der Raum darüber und der Fußboden:vik:


----------

